
Show HN: Lanes Étude – todos done beautifully - welanes
https://lanes.io/#/?hn
======
welanes
Hey HN. This is our newest release (étude) of Lanes - a task management app -
which was first posted here two (yikes) years ago. It's been rebuilt with
Vue.js and redesigned to focus on measuring productivity as well as getting
things done. And it's faster, too.

